

What is currently the best personal cloud application? - darxius

In light of the recent privacy scandals, I&#x27;m going to be setting up a personal cloud at home. I&#x27;ve seen a couple frameworks already (ownCloud being the best looking), but would like to get the community&#x27;s opinion on the &quot;best&quot; one out there.<p>Best can mean several things:<p>- Secure in its implementation,<p>- Open source (can&#x27;t assume that I trust the people who have made it),<p>- Has all the basic features (file browser&#x2F;streaming, email, contact, etc.),<p>- Is visually pleasing.<p>Any ideas? When I choose a piece of software, I&#x27;ll be writing a detailed tutorial on getting it set up on Ubuntu and securing it before it goes online.
======
mattkrea
Hopefully ownCloud 5 is better than 4. Large file uploads basically don't work
with ownCloud 4.

~~~
Aldream
I agree, Owncloud is getting quite mature. Combined with a Raspberry Pi and
BitTorrent Sync ([http://blog.bittorrent.com/2013/05/23/how-i-created-my-
own-p...](http://blog.bittorrent.com/2013/05/23/how-i-created-my-own-personal-
cloud-using-bittorrent-sync-owncloud-and-raspberry-pi/)), you got yourself
well started...

